# Some photos of Zeke :)



## AstridAndHerHedgehog (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, here are some pictures of my 12 week year old hedgie, Zeke 
Hope you enjoy! I really like seeing other peoples hedgies pics , so post some here!
-Astrid

I'll add more later, I just have to downsize a couple of photos so they'll work


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Zeke is so adorable! He is so tiny! The strawberry looks so big next to his tiny body. His face is so sweet and innocent. I am really looking forward to more pictures. He looks very social!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the last picture. Frame it. It will bring a smile to your face every time you look at it.


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooo cute <3


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

He is so adorable!!


----------



## AstridAndHerHedgehog (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the last picture too! He is quite small right now, and he is definitely a little social butterfly! 4 days after I got him he had warmed up to me and would never huff (unlike the first 3 days) and he loves being held by anyone! He'll even run on his wheel when I'm in the room, which i hear is pretty rare  I'd love to see pics of your hedgies too!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I always have a hard time posting pictures on here because they have to be so small *sigh*. He is so cute! I am glad you got a Cinnacot. For a while there I did not see very many that color, which was the color of my first hedgehog Snoball. He is adorable and it sounds like he is adjusting to his new home very well. Enjoy him!


----------



## AstridAndHerHedgehog (Mar 2, 2013)

Same with me with the photos, I find using the snipping tool on my computer to downsize photos works the best. Usually I'll upload the pictures to Facebook or something, the clip the smaller version it shows on the feed.  
Hope this helps


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That last one is ADORABLE!

I will always jump on an opportunity to share photos! Haha so here are some recent shots of Henry:

[attachment=0:26obffz0]image.jpg[/attachment:26obffz0]
[attachment=1:26obffz0]image.jpg[/attachment:26obffz0]
[attachment=2:26obffz0]image.jpg[/attachment:26obffz0]


----------



## Stac (Jan 9, 2012)

D'awww I love cuddly hedgies


----------



## Lussy (Feb 3, 2012)

so adorable!!!!! <3


----------

